
Cocaine Is a Hell of a Drug That Could Make Your Brain Literally Eat Itself - kp02
http://mic.com/articles/132894/cocaine-is-a-hell-of-a-drug-that-could-make-your-brain-literally-eat-itself
======
tcj_phx
The original paper has this quote: "But cocaine makes the housekeeper throw
away really important things, like mitochondria, which produce energy for the
cell."

\- [http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-01/jhm-
nei011316...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-01/jhm-
nei011316.php)

I think that most stimulant users are emotionally disturbed. Cocaine users
tend to be depressed, amphetamine users tend to be angry, but while 'high'
they get to feel good (or 'normal'), at least for a while.

